# [SOLVED]Xorg nie działa z opcją "Low-latency desktop"

## Marcin90

Kiedy skompiluje kernel z opcją Low-latency desktop przestaje mi działać xorg. Mam jądro 2.6.32-gentoo-r7, nvidie i Xorga 1.7.6. Nie zmieniałem nic w systemie ani w konfiguracji jądra oprócz tej jednej opcji.

Log z XorgLast edited by Marcin90 on Wed Jun 30, 2010 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c0oba

 *log wrote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

 Coś tam ciekawego jest?

----------

## SlashBeast

przebuduj sterownik nvidia gdyz jego modul juz nie pasuje do kernela z preemptem.

----------

## Marcin90

Dzięki teraz działa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marvell

witam,

mam podobny problem. kompilowałem nowe jajko 2.6.34, i pozmieniałem część konfiguracji (timer frequecy na 1000, preemption model zmieniłem z low-latency desktop na 'desktop'.

od tej pory nie mogę wystartować iksów.

Juz przy instalacji nvidia-drivers mam gdzies komunitat:

"kerel cofiguration is invalid, run make oldconfig && make prepare to fix the problem" czy cos w ten deseń. zrobiłem to, przekompilowałem od nowa i dalej to samo. Ponowna instalacja sterowników nic nie daje.

Przy próbbie odpalenia iksów mam te same błędy co kolega, ale to chyba teraz nie ma aż takiego znaczenia, bo skoro istalacja sterów nie kończy się całkowitym powodzeniem to nie ma prawa działac:).

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## SlashBeast

masz zly symlink /usr/src/linux lub niekompletne/niezbudowane zrodla.

----------

